# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اولین امتحان جامع نوبت اول سنجش

## mahdi100

*به نام حضرت حق

**سلام دوستان از اینجا کسی هست تو ازمون جامع جمعه سنجش شرکت کنه اگه هست دست ها بالا
کسانی که هستند بگند تا جمعه همراه با قراردادن کارنامه ازمون ,ازمون را تحلیل کنیم

امیدوارم همه موفق باشند.خودمم میترکونم
*

----------


## atena.p

سوالارو واسه ما هم بذارید :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mohands mm

منم آزمون دارم...

----------


## mahdi100

> منم آزمون دارم...


بعد از ازمون بیایید ازمون را تحلیل میکنیم

----------


## mahdi100

یعنی این همه کاربر انجمن فقط من میرم ازمون؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mostafa7

حاجی انصافا اختصاصی های آزمون رو بعد آزمون بذار برا ما  :Yahoo (4):  حداقل زیست و شیمی

----------


## mahdi100

> حاجی انصافا اختصاصی های آزمون رو بعد آزمون بذار برا ما  حداقل زیست و شیمی


سلام حاجی :Yahoo (4):  درسته گوشیم نوکیا ساده هست ولی میزارم چشم

----------


## MOHMAD

من هستم جمعه بعد از آزمون میبینتمون

----------


## mahdi100

> من هستم جمعه بعد از آزمون میبینتمون


منتظریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohands mm

شما پیش 1رو جمع بندی کردین؟

----------


## mahdi100

> شما پیش 1رو جمع بندی کردین؟


بله عزیز

----------


## Mohands mm

> بله عزیز


خوبه موفق باشید...

----------


## mahdi100

> خوبه موفق باشید...


ممنون شما تا حالا چند بار سنجش شرکت کرده اید؟

----------


## Mohands mm

> ممنون شما تا حالا چند بار سنجش شرکت کرده اید؟


پس فردا بار چهارم هست که امسال شرکت میکنم،البته پارسال هم آزمون میدادم

----------


## mahdi100

> پس فردا بار چهارم هست که امسال شرکت میکنم،البته پارسال هم آزمون میدادم


شما تموم نکرده ای؟

----------


## Mohands mm

> شما تموم نکرده ای؟


خب همی درسارو واسه امتحانات خوندم نمره ی خوبی گرفتم اما الان یکم سردر گمم

----------


## Mohands mm

> شما تموم نکرده ای؟


حدود درصدهام رو براتون فرستادم...رتبه تقریبی بین400تا 500هست....

----------


## elm10

با اینکه مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شده بود ولی شرکت نکردم.
آخه سرفصلش جامع نیست که!!!! پیش ۱ جامع است به نظرتون؟!!!!!!!
ولی خوشحال میشم از دور نظاره گر تیپ کارنامه های امسالشون باشم. برای دوستانی هم که شرکت کردند آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.

----------


## Lio.Messi

حله داداش جمعه میبینمتون کارنامه رو هم بزاریم ببینیم چی شدیم :Yahoo (4): من که هدف گذاریم بالا بالاهاست انشالله که مشکلی پیش نیاد به هدف گذاریم برسم :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mahdi100

> با اینکه مهلت ثبت نام تمدید شده بود ولی شرکت نکردم.
> آخه سرفصلش جامع نیست که!!!! پیش ۱ جامع است به نظرتون؟!!!!!!!
> ولی خوشحال میشم از دور نظاره گر تیپ کارنامه های امسالشون باشم. برای دوستانی هم که شرکت کردند آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.


سلام و عرض ادب
بله پیش 1 جامع هست نوبت اول
ممنون شما هم موفق باشید

----------


## elm10

> سلام و عرض ادب
> بله پیش 1 جامع هست نوبت اول
> ممنون شما هم موفق باشید


داداش من خودم هر هفته دوشنبه ها میرم پیک سنجش می خرم خودم اطلاع دارم.
اسمش جامع هست ولی سرفصلش جامع نیست. فقط ازمون رو سخت می کنن.
ازمون جامع به ازمونی با سرفصل پایه یا کل درس ها گفته میشه. بقیه فقط حرفه.

----------


## mahdi100

اپ

----------


## MOHMAD

بچه  ها چطور بود ؟من  که خوب نزدم

----------


## maryam.b

پاسخ آمون کی میاد؟

----------


## mahdi100

> بچه  ها چطور بود ؟من  که خوب نزدم


سلام چطور دادی؟شیمی اش قلم چی را زده کنار دیدی سوالارو ولی خوب بود

----------


## mahdi100

> پاسخ آمون کی میاد؟


تا ساعت 2 حتما میاد

----------


## 500

_سلام دوستان میشه لطف کنید جوابا اومد تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو بذارید_

----------


## MOHMAD

شیمی سوالاش خوب بود ولی دیگه چند موردی ها زیاد بود

----------


## mahdi100

> _سلام دوستان میشه لطف کنید جوابا اومد تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو بذارید_


حتما میگم
ما تو یکی از شعبه های تبریز بودیم 5 تا ساختمان پر بودن جا نبود اصلا خیلی شرکت کننده داشت

----------


## mahdi100

> شیمی سوالاش خوب بود ولی دیگه چند موردی ها زیاد بود


اره خوب بود یادتون باشه بعد از ظهر جواب کارنامه را بزاریم

----------


## MOHMAD

> اره خوب بود یادتون باشه بعد از ظهر جواب کارنامه را بزاریم


باشه حتما .قبلا قلم چی میرفتی؟

----------


## mahdi100

> باشه حتما .قبلا قلم چی میرفتی؟


فقط واسه یه ازمونش شرکت کرده بودم دیگه ولش کردم عشق هست سنجش

----------


## 500

_اگه امکانش بود کارنامه و تعداد شرکت کننده هارو بذارید ممنون میشم_

----------


## Mostafa7

یه مَرد پیدا شه سوالای زیست و شیمی رو بذاره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MOHMAD

کسی سوال 201 شیمی حل کرد؟

----------


## mahdi100

> کسی سوال 201 شیمی حل کرد؟


سوالاو حال کردی!!!
بعد میگن سنجش راحته

----------


## n.f11

> بچه  ها چطور بود ؟من  که خوب نزدم


نسبت به قلمچی که واقعا آسونتر بود.
عمومیاش خیلی آسون :Yahoo (4): 
ریاضی و شیمیش از سطح متوسط بالاتر
بقیه اختصاصیا متوسط.

----------


## mahdi100

> نسبت به قلمچی که واقعا آسونتر بود.
> عمومیاش خیلی آسون
> ریاضی و شیمیش از سطح متوسط بالاتر
> بقیه اختصاصیا متوسط.


خوب بود.شکر منتظر نتایجیم

----------


## Lio.Messi

امتحان رو گند زدم :Yahoo (68): اختصاصیاش از انتظاراتم سخت تر بود از پارسال و پیارسال سنجش هم سخت تر بود :Yahoo (2): ولی عمومیاش آسون بود.....حالا کارنامه ها بیاد ببینیم چه کردیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Reza.7

عمومیاش خیلی ساده بود مخصوصا دینیش :d

----------


## n.f11

> عمومیاش خیلی ساده بود مخصوصا دینیش :d


و همچنین عربیش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## n.f11

> کسی سوال 201 شیمی حل کرد؟


آره  :Yahoo (4):  من حل کردم، ولی خیلی از سوالای شیمیش غیراستاندارد بود.

----------


## mahdi100

> آره  من حل کردم، ولی خیلی از سوالای شیمیش غیراستاندارد بود.


منم حل کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Reza.7

عربیش برا ما ک گزینه دو بودیم،سخت بود -_-

----------


## n.f11

> عربیش برا ما ک گزینه دو بودیم،سخت بود -_-


سطح سوالای اختصاصی گزینه دو نسبت به سنجش بالاتره یا پایین تر؟

----------


## MOHMAD

شیمی سنجش واقعا عالیه سوالاش

----------


## Reza.7

> سطح سوالای اختصاصی گزینه دو نسبت به سنجش بالاتره یا پایین تر؟


بالاتررر،مخصوصا فیزیک و شیمیش

----------


## MOHMAD

> امتحان رو گند زدماختصاصیاش از انتظاراتم سخت تر بود از پارسال و پیارسال سنجش هم سخت تر بودولی عمومیاش آسون بود.....حالا کارنامه ها بیاد ببینیم چه کردیم


شیمی حدودا چند زدی؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

خخخخخ . الان سوالاش رو دانلود کردم . انصافا شیمیش مسئله هاش متوسط و خوب بودن . ولی هیچ کدوم از شمارشی ها استاندارد نبود . هیچ کدوم . بعدش هم این تعداد شمارشی واسه شیمی ؟!؟! عجیبه . واسه زیست یک دونه هم شمارشی ندادن . خیلی آسون بود زیستش . ریاضی هم متوسط . در کل آزمون سطح پایینی داشت . 
امروز ما گاج امتحان دادیم واقعا فوق‌العاده سخت بود .

----------


## mahdi100

> خخخخخ . الان سوالاش رو دانلود کردم . انصافا شیمیش مسئله هاش متوسط و خوب بودن . ولی هیچ کدوم از شمارشی ها استاندارد نبود . هیچ کدوم . بعدش هم این تعداد شمارشی واسه شیمی ؟!؟! عجیبه . واسه زیست یک دونه هم شمارشی ندادن . خیلی آسون بود زیستش . ریاضی هم متوسط . در کل آزمون سطح پایینی داشت . 
> امروز ما گاج امتحان دادیم واقعا فوق‌العاده سخت بود .


خب که موفق باشی.
الان شما گاج شرکت کرده ای میخواهی پولشو بدیم یا بخندیم؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> خب که موفق باشی.
> الان شما گاج شرکت کرده ای میخواهی پولشو بدیم یا بخندیم؟


نه پولشو بدی نه بخندی . گفتم که بدونید و برید سوالاشو دانلود کنید و استفاده کنید . 
در ضمن اون نظری که درباره آزمون سنجش دادم نظر اساتید بود .

----------


## elm10

@mahdi100
داداش مسخره بازی در نیار کنکور که مسخره بازی نیست یک سال پشت کنکور بمونی قضیه دستت میاد.
برو بشین ازمون رو رفع اشکال کن.


 @Alireza.arvin

شما که رو عکس پروفایلت زدی فعلا خداحافظ، قرار بود خداحافظی کنیا ! بدرقتون هم می کنیم.

----------


## Mohands mm

> نه پولشو بدی نه بخندی . گفتم که بدونید و برید سوالاشو دانلود کنید و استفاده کنید . 
> در ضمن اون نظری که درباره آزمون سنجش دادم نظر اساتید بود .


من که ریاضی هستم ، سوالات ریاضیش هندسه گسسته و دیفرانسیلش واقعا سخت بود...

----------


## elm10

دوستان عزیز الکی وقتتون رو سر سایت سنجش برای اعلام نتایج تلف نکنید.
WebSite Watcher 2015 15.3 Business / Portable اطلاع از بروز شدن سایت ها
این نرم افزاری که لینک دانلودش رو در بالا گذاشتم رو تنظیم کنید رو صفحه اصلی شرکت تعاونی خدمات آموزشی کارکنان سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور که هر دو دقیقه صفحه سایت رو براتون چک کنه بعد آلارمش رو فعال کنید و روش صدای آژیر بزارید که هروقت نتایج اومد براتون بوق بزنه متوجه بشید.
توصیه می کنم تنبلی رو بزارید کنار و یکبار روش کار با نرم افزار رو یاد بگیرید برای اعلام نتایج بقیه ازمون ها و همچنین اعلام نتایج کنکور شدیدا به دردتون می خوره.
لطفا به بقیه هم معرفی کنید.
ممنون.

----------


## hrm333

*کارنامه نهايي آزمون آزمايشي سنجش تاريخ 94/11/2*

----------


## mahdi100

> *کارنامه نهايي آزمون آزمايشي سنجش تاريخ 94/11/2*


جوابا که هنوز نیومده!!

----------


## MOHMAD

> جوابا که هنوز نیومده!!


همین الان ها هست که بیاد

----------


## Forgotten

> خخخخخ . الان سوالاش رو دانلود کردم . انصافا شیمیش مسئله هاش متوسط و خوب بودن . ولی هیچ کدوم از شمارشی ها استاندارد نبود . هیچ کدوم . بعدش هم این تعداد شمارشی واسه شیمی ؟!؟! عجیبه . واسه زیست یک دونه هم شمارشی ندادن . خیلی آسون بود زیستش . ریاضی هم متوسط . در کل آزمون سطح پایینی داشت . 
> امروز ما گاج امتحان دادیم واقعا فوق‌العاده سخت بود .


علیرضا آزمون تعیین سطح گاج برای آزمون رایگان رو دادی ؟

اگه اوکی بشه میری یا هم چنان با قلم میری ؟ 
اگز تونستی کارمنامت رو اپ کن توی انجمن ببینم کارنامه های گاج چجوره + تعداد شرکت کننده هاش

----------


## optician

> همین الان ها هست که بیاد


دفعه قبلی کی اومد؟ همون روز امتحان اومد؟؟

----------


## LAZAR

آزمون سنجش سطحش از قلم چی پایین تر بود خصوصا تو زیست و شیمی(البته شاید شیمی کانون بیش از حد سختش کرده واسه بچه ها)
فیزیک . ریاضی واقعا به تمام معنی استاندارد بود
عمومی هم در سطح کنکور بود انصافا

----------


## MOHMAD

www.sanjeshserv.com

----------


## MOHMAD

کارنامه اولیه اومد

----------


## LAZAR

میانگین اختصاصی %75
میانگین عمومی% 65

----------


## Forgotten

دوستان لطفا یه نفر کارنامشو اپ کنه میخوام درباره ساختار کارنامه گاج + تعداد شرکت کننده ها و نحوه ترازاش اطلاعات کسب کنم 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## MOHMAD

اینم کارنامه من .بچهها شما هم کارنامه تونو بذارید

----------


## daniad

میشه یکی اختصاصیشو بزاره؟ مخصوصا رشته ریاضی  @Alireza.arvin 
میتونی گاجو بزاری ؟ تعداد شرکت کننده هاش چطوره؟ میصرفه آزموناشو بگیرم هر هفته بزنم ؟

----------


## LAZAR

کسی خبر داره کارنامه نهایی کی میاد؟؟
بچه های سنجش جواب بدین

----------


## MOHMAD

> کسی خبر داره کارنامه نهایی کی میاد؟؟
> بچه های سنجش جواب بدین


فردا ساعت5

----------


## Last.Behi

ولی ازمونش انگار استاندارد نبود تو عربی متن نداشت!!! ریاضی وفیزیک هم سطحش خیلی پایین بود  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Last.Behi

> فردا ساعت5


شما با این درصدا حدود چه ترازی میشی؟؟؟میخوام واسه خودم تخمین بزنم.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

خوب سوالات و جوابای سنجش امروزم رسید تا ی 20 دیقه دیگه اپلود میکنم میزارم : :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mahdi100

منم میزارم یه چند دقیقه دیگه

----------


## ali1375-0016

چرا واسه من میگه داوطلب موجود نیست؟؟؟کمک

----------


## MOHMAD

> شما با این درصدا حدود چه ترازی میشی؟؟؟میخوام واسه خودم تخمین بزنم.


فک کنم 9 یا 10 هزار نمیدونم بستگی به نمرات بقیه داره

----------


## MOHMAD

> چرا واسه من میگه داوطلب موجود نیست؟؟؟کمک


www.sanjeshserv.com

----------


## Reza.7

> شما با این درصدا حدود چه ترازی میشی؟؟؟میخوام واسه خودم تخمین بزنم.


درصداتونو برید تو سایت گزینه 2 وارد کنید،تراز وتخمین کنکورتونو میفهمید ^_~

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> درصداتونو برید تو سایت گزینه 2 وارد کنید،تراز وتخمین کنکورتونو میفهمید ^_~


لینک میدی دادا؟
من تو تخمین رتبه زدم نمیاره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Reza.7

> لینک میدی دادا؟
> من تو تخمین رتبه زدم نمیاره



ارائه تخمین رتبه | گزینه دو

بیا دادا

----------


## mahdi100

_خب اینم کارنامه ما_

----------


## daniad

> خوب سوالات و جوابای سنجش امروزم رسید تا ی 20 دیقه دیگه اپلود میکنم میزارم :


بیست دیقه تموم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

شرمندم دوستان.فقط تجربی رو میتونم بزارم.سرعت نت این روزا خیلی بالاس ،میخام چند تا فیلم دانلود کنم نمیشه :Yahoo (4): 


*پیش دانشگاهی تجربی سنجش 2 بهمن 94








*
*دفترچه اختصاصی*
*دفترچه عمومی*
*پاسخ تشریحی*



*هزینه دانلود :* *25** صلوات*

----------


## Forgotten

چرا کارنامش اینطوره ؟ تراز و رتبه و ... ؟

----------


## Lio.Messi

> _خب اینم کارنامه ما_


با این درصدا صد در صد جزو تک رقمیا میشی :Yahoo (16): تبریک میگم داداش بعدا کارنامه اصلیتم بذار :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): رقیب خوبی هستی برام این آزمون ازم جلو زدی ولی آزمون بعدی من جلو میزنم :Yahoo (4): حسابی تلاشتو بکن که بهم نبازی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## elm10

> چرا کارنامش اینطوره ؟ تراز و رتبه و ... ؟


چون اونا اول یه کارنامه اولیه منتشر می کنند رو سایت که اینطوریه. 
کارنامه نهاییشون اونایی که شما گفتید رو داره.

----------


## elm10

> _خب اینم کارنامه ما_


داداش لطفا کارنامه نهاییت رو هم فردا بذار رو سایت میخوام ببینم زمین بهت چقدر تراز داده !!!
بعد هم با توجه به درصد زمینت رتبه تخمینی کنکورت زیر ۵۰ میشه شک نکن.

----------


## mahdi100

> داداش لطفا کارنامه نهاییت رو هم فردا بذار رو سایت میخوام ببینم زمین بهت چقدر تراز داده !!!
> بعد هم با توجه به درصد زمینت رتبه تخمینی کنکورت زیر ۵۰ میشه شک نکن.


ممنون عزیز حتما وقت بشه میزارم

----------


## mahdi100

> با این درصدا صد در صد جزو تک رقمیا میشیتبریک میگم داداش بعدا کارنامه اصلیتم بذاررقیب خوبی هستی برام این آزمون ازم جلو زدی ولی آزمون بعدی من جلو میزنمحسابی تلاشتو بکن که بهم نبازی


سلام عزیز تشکر انشالله
پس رقیب هستی؟بچرخ تا بچرخیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohands mm

اینجا همه تجربین؟ ریاضیا هیچیکس آزمون نداده؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

دادم

----------


## optician

کسی از بچه ها وقت کم نیاورد؟؟؟!!!! من برای ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی وقت کم آوردم...درصدای این دو درس نصف درصدای واقعیشون هست... راهکار برای افزایش سرعت بدین

عمومی ها با اینکه ساده بود خراب کردم... 

فکر میکنید ترازم چند باشه؟؟!

----------


## mohammad.bh

عین کنکور 94 تست متن دینی بیشتر از ایاتش بود و قطعا کنکور 95 هم متن رو بیشتر از 94 میکنن قشنگ ضایع هستش.شیمی حفظیش خیلی بود و امسال هم چون مطالب حفظی پیش اضاف شده قطعا مطلب حفظی امسال هم زیادتر داریم نسبت به پارسال.در کل بدک نبود ازمونش اما واقعا یه سری سوالاش واقعا سخت بود مخصوصا شیمی

----------


## Amin ZD

*دوستان کارنامه ی mehdi100@* *تقلبی** هست 
*انگیزه تون رو از دست ندین 

کارنامه تقلبی  ایشون :


اگه به کارنامه های سنجش خودتون توجه کنین میبینین که بعد از  درصد ها ممیز گذاشته 
درست  : 84.0
تقلبی : 84 

 @Araz لطفا رسیدگی بشه

----------


## optician

> *دوستان کارنامه ی mehdi100@* *تقلبی** هست 
> *انگیزه تون رو از دست ندین 
> 
> کارنامه تقلبی  ایشون :
> 
> 
> اگه به کارنامه های سنجش خودتون توجه کنین میبینین که بعد از  درصد ها ممیز گذاشته 
> درست  : 84.0
> تقلبی : 84 
> ...


 @mahdi100

مقایسه با کارنامه واقعی

----------


## elm10

@mehdi100
آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست! :lol:
کد ملیتو با سال تولدت رو بی زحمت خصوصی بهم پی ام کن!!

----------


## Amin ZD



----------


## armino

منم دادم ولی بد دادم!
اولین بار بود تو آزمون سنجش شرکت کردم

----------


## 500

> منم دادم ولی بد دادم!
> اولین بار بود تو آزمون سنجش شرکت کردم


آزمون دیگه ای شرکت میکنید ؟ نظرتون راجع به آزمون سنجش چیه ؟ سطح سوالات ؟ نحوه برگزاری ؟ ...

----------


## maryam.b

دوستان الان درصدام خیلی بعده؟تخمین گزینه دو شد 10790  اگه قلم چی بو چه حدود میشد ترازم؟

----------


## mohammad.bh

با این درصدا باید بیایی زیر 9000 بابا10 کجا بودش

----------


## Amin ZD

> دوستان الان درصدام خیلی بعده؟تخمین گزینه دو شد 10790  اگه قلم چی بو چه حدود میشد ترازم؟


حدود 7500  قلم چی 
اگه مال خودتون باشه عالیه

----------


## MOHMAD

> دوستان الان درصدام خیلی بعده؟تخمین گزینه دو شد 10790  اگه قلم چی بو چه حدود میشد ترازم؟


درصد ها که خوبه

----------


## optician

> 


شیمی رو چطور میخونی؟

----------


## MOHMAD

اینم کارنامه من

----------


## optician

> اینم کارنامه من


آفرین.. عالیه.... شیمی رو توضیح بده چطور خوندی

----------


## Amin ZD

> شیمی رو چطور میخونی؟


معلممون خیلی سخت گیره 
سوالای در سطح کنکور + المپیاد کار میکنه 
امتحان ترمم کسی 20 نشد ، حتی رتبه های زیر 100 قلمچی و سنجش ...
مجبوریم بخونیم...
یکم محاسباتش سخت بود

----------


## optician

> معلممون خیلی سخت گیره 
> سوالای در سطح کنکور + المپیاد کار میکنه 
> امتحان ترمم کسی 20 نشد ، حتی رتبه های زیر 100 قلمچی و سنجش ...
> مجبوریم بخونیم...
> یکم محاسباتش سخت بود


من که فقط مساله ها و یکی دوتا سوال دیگه جواب دادم شد 40 درصد.... تشریحی هاش زیاد بود... ممکنه کنکور هم اینجوری بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

کتاب چی تست میزنی؟؟؟!! من مبتکران دارم ولی اینقدر تشریحی کار نکرده ... همون رو ادامه بدم؟!!

برای پیش 2 به نظرت چه کتابی بگیرم؟!

آزمون های گاج رو تا حالا دیدی؟؟؟؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> آفرین.. عالیه.... شیمی رو توضیح بده چطور خوندی


من اول کتاب درسی چند بار خوندم  بعد کتاب مساله شیمی مهروماه برای مساله خوندن بعد تست های فار و قلم چی کار کردم .تا میتونی تست بزن

----------


## optician

> من اول کتاب درسی چند بار خوندم  بعد کتاب مساله شیمی مهروماه برای مساله خوندن بعد تست های فار و قلم چی کار کردم .تا میتونی تست بزن


به نظرت اشکالی داره مبتکران رو ادامه بدم؟؟!! فار واجبه یا مستحب؟! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MOHMAD

> به نظرت اشکالی داره مبتکران رو ادامه بدم؟؟!! فار واجبه یا مستحب؟!


اگه بتونی مبتکران ادامه بدی که خیلی خوب اگه وقت زیاد آوردی فار هم کار کن ولی قلم چی  وسنجش واجبه چون ایده های جدید زیادی توی سوالاتش پیدا میشه مثل آزمون امروز

----------


## Amin ZD

> من که فقط مساله ها و یکی دوتا سوال دیگه جواب دادم شد 40 درصد.... تشریحی هاش زیاد بود... ممکنه کنکور هم اینجوری بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> کتاب چی تست میزنی؟؟؟!! من مبتکران دارم ولی اینقدر تشریحی کار نکرده ... همون رو ادامه بدم؟!!
> 
> برای پیش 2 به نظرت چه کتابی بگیرم؟!
> 
> آزمون های گاج رو تا حالا دیدی؟؟؟؟


خودم خیلی سبز میزدم 
معلممون گفت گاج نفره ای بزنین 
بعد دیدم گاج بهنره البته پیشش ، سوم همون خیلی سبز بهتره
من اول متن هارو جواب دادم بعد مساله خیلی کم زدم 
اونا راحت ترن اگه دقت کنین (چون محاسبات ندارن )

----------


## optician

> خودم خیلی سبز میزدم 
> معلممون گفت گاج نفره ای بزنین 
> بعد دیدم گاج بهنره البته پیشش ، سوم همون خیلی سبز بهتره
> من اول متن هارو جواب دادم بعد مساله خیلی کم زدم 
> اونا راحت ترن اگه دقت کنین (چون محاسبات ندارن )


والا من کتاب جدید رو نداشتم اصلا از حفظی ها سر در نیاوردم فقط یه نموداری بود مربوط به اکتشاف و استفاده نفت از روی اطلاعات عمومی جواب دادم...

ولی بعضی ها سوالای تعریفی رو میتونستم با اطلاعات فرمولی حل کنم

----------


## MOHMAD

سوالات چند موردی خیلی زیاد بود واقعا کار خیلی سخت کرده بود یکی بلد نبودی کلا تست می پرید

----------


## optician

کارنامه نهایی کی میاد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lio.Messi

*کارنامه اوليه آزمون آزمايشي سنجش تاريخ94/11/2*
 
            شماره داوطلب 


سال تولد: 

شماره پرونده: 


شماره شناسنامه :                   

نام و نام خانوادگي:                   ايمان 


وضعيت تحصيلي:                   پيش دانشگاهي                

 گروه آزمايشي:                     علوم تجربي                  
 

سهميه ثبت نام:                   


استان و شهرستان محل اقامت :                


 نمره به درصد 
*درس*

         46.7      
زبان و ادبيات فارسي 

         77.4      
زبان عربي 

         90.7      
فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي 

         94.7      
 زبان انگليسي 

         36.7      
زمين شناسي

         62.7      
رياضيات

         69.4      
زيست شناسي

         86.7      
فيزيک

         62.7      
شيمي






 





اینم کارنامه من شرمنده یکم دیر گذاشتماصلا چیزی که انتظار داشتم نشد مخصوصا تو ریاضیو زیست :Yahoo (68):

----------


## MOHMAD

> *کارنامه اوليه آزمون آزمايشي سنجش تاريخ94/11/2*
>  
>             شماره داوطلب 
> 
> 
> سال تولد: 
> 
> شماره پرونده: 
> 
> ...


آزمون بعدی ان شا الله بالاتر میزنی

----------


## saeedkh76

کسی زیستشو داره؟
دفترچشو پیدا نکردم تو نت...

----------


## ali1375-0016

ظهر شد نیومد چرا؟؟؟؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> ظهر شد نیومد چرا؟؟؟؟


ساعت5 میاد

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> *دوستان کارنامه ی mehdi100@* *تقلبی** هست 
> *انگیزه تون رو از دست ندین 
> 
> کارنامه تقلبی  ایشون :
> فایل پیوست 48932
> 
> اگه به کارنامه های سنجش خودتون توجه کنین میبینین که بعد از  درصد ها ممیز گذاشته 
> درست  : 84.0
> تقلبی : 84 
> ...


خیلی هم جالب ! ابتکاری نو از بچه های ایران . جوونای ژاپن بمب هسته ای می سازن ما کارنامه تغییر میدیم  :Yahoo (4):  
فقط اگه میشه بگید این که 90 زده زیست رو دقیقا باید چند غلط و نزده داشت تا بشه 90 ؟!؟!؟! 25 تا سواله آخه .

----------


## MOHMAD

> خیلی هم جالب ! ابتکاری نو از بچه های ایران . جوونای ژاپن بمب هسته ای می سازن ما کارنامه تغییر میدیم  
> فقط اگه میشه بگید این که 90 زده زیست رو دقیقا باید چند غلط و نزده داشت تا بشه 90 ؟!؟!؟! 25 تا سواله آخه .


خخخخ راست میگی  چطور میشه 90 ذرصد زیست زد با 25 تا سوال

----------


## Catman

> خودم خیلی سبز میزدم 
> معلممون گفت گاج نفره ای بزنین 
> بعد دیدم گاج بهنره البته پیشش ، سوم همون خیلی سبز بهتره
> من اول متن هارو جواب دادم بعد مساله خیلی کم زدم 
> اونا راحت ترن اگه دقت کنین (چون محاسبات ندارن )



برای سوم خیلی سبز حجمش زیاده؟!حدودا چند صفحه است؟
برای پیش 2 خیلی سبز رو ترجیح میدین یا گاج نقره ای؟!

----------


## Lio.Messi

> آزمون بعدی ان شا الله بالاتر میزنی




امیدوارم......تو هم حسابی تلاشتو بکن رفیق :Yahoo (16):

----------


## amin firoozniya

سلام . درصداي من در آزمون ديروز : ادبيات 68  عربي 74 معارف74 زبان 68  زمين 36 رياضي 68  زيست 84  فيزيك 60 شيمي 62.
اگه فردا كارنامه گذاشتن براتون ميذارم .

----------


## optician

> خیلی هم جالب ! ابتکاری نو از بچه های ایران . جوونای ژاپن بمب هسته ای می سازن ما کارنامه تغییر میدیم  
> فقط اگه میشه بگید این که 90 زده زیست رو دقیقا باید چند غلط و نزده داشت تا بشه 90 ؟!؟!؟! 25 تا سواله آخه .


احتمالا 9 درصد زده یه صفر گذاشته جلوش :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## maria sharapova

منم از آزمون بعد ثبت نام کردم
فقط سنجش 
یهووووو

----------


## optician

> ساعت5 میاد


1 دقیقه مونده

--------------- 


5:10 چرا نیومد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> 1 دقیقه مونده
> 
> --------------- 
> 
> 
> 5:10 چرا نیومد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟


همیشه تا این موقع میومد

----------


## optician

> همیشه تا این موقع میومد


 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  عصبانی ام

----------


## MOHMAD

> عصبانی ام


منم همینطور . سنجشه دیگه مثل آدم نتایج اعلام نمیکنه دقیقا مثل کنکور

----------


## elm10

@optician @MOHMAD
من که چند صفحه قبل گفتم. این رو بخونید: اولین امتحان جامع نوبت اول سنجش - صفحه 6
اینا کاراشون اینطوریه. اون نرم افزار رو تنظیم کنید هر دو دقیقه چک کنه روش زنگ هم تنظیم کنید. اگر اعلام کردند براتون زنگ میزنه.
یادتون نره بعد از تنظیم کردم نرم افزار دکمه Auto Watch رو بزنید.
ممنون.

----------


## Amin ZD

> برای سوم خیلی سبز حجمش زیاده؟!حدودا چند صفحه است؟
> برای پیش 2 خیلی سبز رو ترجیح میدین یا گاج نقره ای؟!


526 ص
گاج پیش 2 دارم ولی خیلی سبزشو ندیدم نمیتونم جواب بدم

----------


## optician

> @optician @MOHMAD
> من که چند صفحه قبل گفتم. این رو بخونید: اولین امتحان جامع نوبت اول سنجش - صفحه 6
> اینا کاراشون اینطوریه. اون نرم افزار رو تنظیم کنید هر دو دقیقه چک کنه روش زنگ هم تنظیم کنید. اگر اعلام کردند براتون زنگ میزنه.
> یادتون نره بعد از تنظیم کردم نرم افزار دکمه Auto Watch رو بزنید.
> ممنون.




هر ده دقیقه !!! درسته؟!!

----------


## elm10

> هر ده دقیقه !!! درسته؟!!


آره. ولی میتونی روش راست کلیک کنی و Properties رو انتخاب کنی بعد از سربرگ AutoWatch زمان چک کردن رو تنظیم کنی.مثلا بزاری رو هر یک یا دو دقیقه. حتی رو ۳۰ ثانیه و... هم میشه گذاشت!
در ضمن میتونی از بخش actions هم تنظیم کنی هروقت صفحه تغییر کرد سایت رو برات تو External Browser باز کنه. میتونی صدای آژیر یا هر صدای دیگه ای هم بذاری (فایل آهنگشو خودت باید داشته باشی) اینطوری میتونی از جلوی کامپیوتر پاشی و هروقت نتیجه اومد با صدا متوجه شی.

----------


## optician

> آره. ولی میتونی روش راست کلیک کنی و Properties رو انتخاب کنی بعد از سربرگ AutoWatch زمان چک کردن رو تنظیم کنی.مثلا بزاری رو هر یک یا دو دقیقه. حتی رو ۳۰ ثانیه و... هم میشه گذاشت!
> در ضمن میتونی از بخش actions هم تنظیم کنی هروقت صفحه تغییر کرد سایت رو برات تو External Browser باز کنه. میتونی صدای آژیر یا هر صدای دیگه ای هم بذاری (فایل آهنگشو خودت باید داشته باشی) اینطوری میتونی از جلوی کامپیوتر پاشی و هروقت نتیجه اومد با صدا متوجه شی.


action کجاست؟!

----------


## elm10

> action کجاست؟!


روی اون سایت سنجش که گذاشتید رو Auto Watch راست کلیک کنید، Properties  رو انتخاب کنید. بعد تب Actions .
 @Qazale

این نرم افزار: WebSite Watcher 2015 15.3 Business / Portable اطلاع از بروز شدن سایت ها

----------


## optician

دارم میمیرم... چرا جواب نمیاد

----------


## MOHMAD

> دارم میمیرم... چرا جواب نمیاد


منم همینطور

----------


## optician

> منم همینطور


قبر خوب سراغ داری؟!!! یه جایی که نورگیر باشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MOHMAD

> قبر خوب سراغ داری؟!!! یه جایی که نورگیر باشه


اگه پیدا کردی به منم بگو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Qazale

*عاغا پیدا کردید به منم بگید*

----------


## ali1375-0016

اومد

----------


## ali1375-0016

حدودا واسه امتحان قبلی کی جوابش اومد؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> حدودا واسه امتحان قبلی کی جوابش اومد؟


ساعت 5 روی سایت بود

----------


## optician

> اومد


نیومده.... کارنامه نهایی منظورشه

----------


## optician

بچه ها من آنفارکتوس کردم :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  چرا جواب نمیاد؟!!! اینجوری آینده جووونا رو خراب میکنن :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mohands mm

بالاخره آمد

----------


## optician

ترازم 9400 شده...مال شما چطوره؟

----------


## maryam.b

بالا بودن تراز به خاطر تعداد کم شرکت کننده هاست؟!با تعداد زیاد چه قدر تغییر میکنه رتبه و تراز؟درصدای شما هم نسبت به دیروز زیاد شد؟!

----------


## e.b.g.

*جدول شماره 2-نمرات دروس عمومي و اختصاصي، نمره ميانگين ، تراز ، و رتبه در هر درس در بين داوطلبان شهر ، استان ،کشور*

نمره خام بدون اعمال نمره منفي
رتبه در کشور
رتبه در استان
رتبه در شهر
نمره تراز
نمره ميانگين نفرات برتر
نمره ميانگين
نمره خام
نزده
غلط
صحيح
*عناوين دروس*


64/0
1389
47
22
10120
82/6
32/6
61/4
7
2
16
زبان و ادبيات فارسي

76/0
398
8
2
10478
84/6
18/7
72/0
3
3
19
زبان عربي

76/0
3940
110
46
9993
96/1
55/2
74/7
5
1
19
فرهنگ و معارف ديني

84/0
553
17
10
11388
92/7
28/1
82/7
3
1
21
زبان انگليسي

60/0
638
13
5
12285
73/4
11/7
53/4
4
4
12
زمين شناسي

76/0
220
3
2
11938
84/5
12/5
76/0
6
0
19
رياضيات (رجوع به جدول شماره 1-2)

68/0
2030
43
22
9557
89/1
20/2
60/0
2
6
17
زيست شناسي(رجوع به جدول شماره 2-2)

72/0
377
1
1
10741
83/5
9/5
68/0
4
3
18
فيزيک

76/0
289
3
3
10653
81/9
17/0
72/0
3
3
19
شيمي(رجوع به جدول شماره 3-2)









*:جدول شماره 4- رتبه و نمره کل عمومي و اختصاصي درزير گروه هاي آزمايشي*

*زيرگروه*


*زير گروه((5))*
*زير گروه((4))*
*زير گروه((3))*
*زير گروه((2))*
*زير گروه((1))*
*رتبه و نمره کل عمومي و اختصاصي*

216
212
146
280
441
*رتبه کل عمومي و اختصاصي*

10834
10899
11095
10669
10473
*نمره کل عمومي و اختصاصي*


*جدول شماره 3- رتبه کل،تعدادشرکت کننده و نمره کل در گروه آزمايشي مربوط*

*تعدادشرکت کنندگان*
*رتبه کل داوطلب*
*****

451
1
*در شهر*

1017
1
*در استان*

36602
242
*در کشور*

16191
86
*در سهميه*

11095

*:نمره کل*

----------


## amin firoozniya

تراز كل : 11210 رتبه منطقه : 38  اين آزمون واقعا الكي بود . من  آزموناي بعد عيد  شركت خواهم كرد .

----------


## optician

> تراز كل : 11210 رتبه منطقه : 38  اين آزمون واقعا الكي بود . من  آزموناي بعد عيد  شركت خواهم كرد .


20 فروردین هم شرکتی میکنی یا فقط 3 تا آزمون آخر؟!

----------


## amin firoozniya

> 20 فروردین هم شرکتی میکنی یا فقط 3 تا آزمون آخر؟!


سلام . نمي دونم اگه تموم شد حتما اگه نشد سوالاش رو دانلود مي كنم تو خونه حل مي كنم . ولي اون 3 تا جامع رو اگه با قلم چي برخورد نكنه شركت مي كنم .

----------


## armino

جامع های 3 - 4- 5 -6 
شرکت میکنم
سوالاتش نسبت سایر موسسات آسونتره!

ولی غلط هم داره!
مثلا سوال 51 دین و زندگی غلط بود

نحوه چینش سوالاتش خوب نیست! مثلا عربی درک مطلب نداره!

----------


## armino

> آزمون دیگه ای شرکت میکنید ؟ نظرتون راجع به آزمون سنجش چیه ؟ سطح سوالات ؟ نحوه برگزاری ؟ ...



جامع های 3 - 4- 5 -6 
شرکت میکنم
سوالاتش نسبت سایر موسسات آسونتره!

ولی غلط هم داره!
مثلا سوال 51 دین و زندگی غلط بود

نحوه چینش سوالاتش خوب نیست! مثلا عربی درک مطلب نداره!

----------


## optician

> جامع های 3 - 4- 5 -6 
> شرکت میکنم
> سوالاتش نسبت سایر موسسات آسونتره!
> 
> ولی غلط هم داره!
> مثلا سوال 51 دین و زندگی غلط بود
> 
> نحوه چینش سوالاتش خوب نیست! مثلا عربی درک مطلب نداره!


اینکه بگی سوالاتش آسونتره درست نیست... به نظر من سوالای بقیه موسسات خیلی سخته بخصوص گاج

----------


## ah.at

هرچی هم باشه خوبیش اینه که شیوه ی سوالات کنکور اون سال رو بیان میکنه و خیلی هم به سوالات کنکور نزدیکن .

----------


## *Yousef*

یه جیزی , هرچیزی از قلمچی بهتر است

----------

